# What family-friendly series are on Netflix UK?



## Brian G Turner (Mar 19, 2016)

We're looking for a family-friendly TV series to watch, and wondered what's currently available on Netflix UK?

_Daredevil _might appeal, but what about old SF shows such as _Star Trek: TNG_, or _Farscape _- are they available?


----------



## ctg (Mar 22, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> _Daredevil _might appeal, but what about old SF shows such as _Star Trek: TNG_, or _Farscape _- are they available?



There are loads to choose from. And the good thing is that you can make kids their own profiles and lock them down to be sure. The content changes from time to time. You can take it free for 30 days, and then make a decision.


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 22, 2016)

This might help
Search the Full Netflix UK Catalogue - NewOnNetflixUK


----------

